# the holier than thou on this forum



## steviesch (9 Nov 2009)

I cannot recommend these guys enough. They protect the impressionable and foolish and make decisions on their behalf. They know best and the rest of us are eternally in their debt. I don't know how we would manage without them.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (9 Nov 2009)

Indeed. I presume you're talking about us mods?


----------



## andyfromotley (9 Nov 2009)

Name names?


----------



## ComedyPilot (9 Nov 2009)

andyfromotley said:


> Name names?



Me.....


----------



## steviesch (9 Nov 2009)

ha! You know who you are!!


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Nov 2009)

What have you done to upset him?


----------



## Steve Austin (9 Nov 2009)

Are you disappointed that your self promoted pyramid selling advert has been removed?


----------



## Norm (9 Nov 2009)

Steve Austin said:


> Are you disappointed that your self promoted pyramid selling advert has been removed?


Ooo, do you think? 

Always a tough call for mods / admin to make, someone seems to be genuinely enthusiastic about a new product so you let it ride whilst, as RT said, keeping an eye on it. Then some other "stuff" starts coming out, family connections, possible legal issues and, for me, that's it, game over, your rights to free advertising are withdrawn.

If you don't like it, maybe you could ask for a refund of your subs rather than bleating at being found out.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (9 Nov 2009)

What Steviesch doesn't seem to realise yet is that he was lucky not to be banned without a second thought. It was only because i noticed that he'd been a member for a while and not made any other spam posts that I let it slide for a bit. Normally I'd have seen a post like that and binned the user straight away.


----------



## steviesch (9 Nov 2009)

on what grounds would I be banned ?- i recommended a product in a product review section of the forum...?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (9 Nov 2009)

steviesch said:


> on what grounds would I be banned ?- i recommended a product in a product review section of the forum...?



You wouldn't have been banned for that as such, but even you must admit, looking back at your post, that it looked rather like unsolicited spam to the untrained eye. Don't forget, we mods are quite busy dealing with spam a lot of the time, and the only thing that made your post stand out was your post count. And even that isn't unique now that spambots are getting cleverer.
I'm sorry if you feel aggrieved about this, but we didn't really have much option, as you were ultimately using this site to advertise. Which we don't allow.


----------



## Noodley (9 Nov 2009)

steviesch said:


> on what grounds would I be banned ?- i recommended a product in a product review section of the forum...?



It was not really a review tho' was it. IIRC it said something like you had tried it at your aunt's house (or some other relatives) and said it might do others good, with a link to a web page for some drink priced at 35 quid (plus VAT?) per bottle. Then you 'came clean' and said your wife sold the stuff. Not really a review, more like trying to promote a business.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Nov 2009)

steviesch said:


> on what grounds would I be banned ?- i recommended a product in a product review section of the forum...?



Spamming is prima facie grounds for an instant, permanent ban. No argument, no debate. And no second chance either.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (9 Nov 2009)

Incidentally, if you want to write and post a genuine review, complete with pros and cons, rather than a "this is great, here's a link" type post, that'll be fine.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Nov 2009)

And shouldn't this thread be in Feedback anyway?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (9 Nov 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> And shouldn't this thread be in Feedback anyway?



Good idea. It was originally in "Reviews" and I moved it here to see where it went. But you're right, Feedback is the place for it.


----------



## steviesch (9 Nov 2009)

RT - Fair cop,Guv - society is to blame etc....my wife sells a product which I believe is a good product to the point that I plugged it on Cycle Chat. I have mates who work in cycle shops and for sports companies - I have not plugged their products.Can I say...Olivia Newton John,Rainforest,Prince Charles....maybe some will be inspired to find out what the product might be and then make up their own minds whether they want to try it. I can appreciate your point in general terms - I did feel the ravings of the $6m nanny were akin to a Daily Mail reader on speed which prompted my review of the holier than thou - kindly now removed to politics and life - I hope no one is mortally offended except Steve Austin!! Bon soirée


----------



## Rhythm Thief (9 Nov 2009)

steviesch said:


> RT - Fair cop,Guv - society is to blame etc....my wife sells a product which I believe is a good product to the point that I plugged it on Cycle Chat. I have mates who work in cycle shops and for sports companies - I have not plugged their products.Can I say...Olivia Newton John,Rainforest,Prince Charles....maybe some will be inspired to find out what the product might be and then make up their own minds whether they want to try it. I can appreciate your point in general terms - I did feel the ravings of the $6m nanny were akin to a Daily Mail reader on speed which prompted my review of the holier than thou - kindly now removed to politics and life - I hope no one is mortally offended except Steve Austin!! Bon soirée



Good man.


----------



## tdr1nka (9 Nov 2009)

I do rather like the no hard sell approach.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Nov 2009)

After seeing that I'm almost tempted to buy some.


----------



## steviesch (9 Nov 2009)

make sure you let me know so that the missus can get the royalties!!!!


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Nov 2009)

Notice I said 'Almost'...


----------



## steviesch (9 Nov 2009)

off to pub now to consume liquids which will not save the rainforest-i might spare a thought for a much younger Olivia in those black sprayon trousers...don't tell mrs steviesch...


----------



## Steve Austin (9 Nov 2009)

Good luck with the Snake Oil..


----------



## Rhythm Thief (9 Nov 2009)

steviesch said:


> off to pub now to consume liquids which will not save the rainforest-i might spare a thought for a much younger Olivia in those black sprayon trousers...don't tell mrs steviesch...



 have fun.


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Nov 2009)

i use it to wash down all the viagra i end up buying via the other spam emails


----------



## Sam Kennedy (22 Nov 2009)

My Uncle nappledappledoola died, he had £50,000,000,000,000,000,000,001.28 in his bank account, if you give my your bank details I will give you some


----------

